# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Çfarë është çmimi i referencës?

## ganoid

Çfarë është çmimi i referencës
Çmimi i referencës është një çmim standard mbi të cilin bazohet dogana për aplikimin e tatimeve. Kështu, për të shmangur abuzimet e mundshme me faturat dhe kontratat e blerjes së mallrave, doganat aplikojnë çmime standarde të bazuara në kriteret e tregut dhe në të dhënat e mallit. Ai caktohet çdo datë 5 dhe 20 të çdo muaji. Në rastin e karburanteve, çmimi i referencës është shumë i rëndësishëm, pasi mbi të aplikohen mbi 60 për qind tatime dhe taksa që bashkë me marzhin e fitimit të tregtarëve çojnë në çmimin për konsumatorin. Një çmim reference më i lartë se realiteti do të thotë drejtpërdrejt një çmim më i lartë për konsumatorin e thjeshtë.
Normalisht, çmimi i referencës përcaktohet duke u bazuar në një mesatarizim të çmimeve të dy javëve të kaluara dhe në bursat botërore. Në momentin që ky çmim reference është 5 për qind më i lartë ose më i ulët nga kuotimi në bursë, dogana ndërhyn dhe e rregullon brenda ditës. 
Çmimi i naftës në vend vazhdon të jetë në nivele të larta edhe pse në tregjet botërore ka pësuar ulje

Nafta, ja pse nuk ulet çmimi në Shqipëri

Doganat aplikojnë çmim reference 35 USD më të lartë se çmimi në tregjet ndërkombëtare 


Genti Xhaferraj
Çmimi i naftës në Shqipëri vazhdon të jetë në nivelet e tij më të larta pavarësisht uljes së ndjeshme në tregun botëror. Ai ka pësuar vetëm një ulje të vogël prej tre deri pesë lekësh në dy ditët e fundit si pasojë e uljeve të konsiderueshme në bursat evropiane dhe botërore. Arsyeja kryesore, sipas një tregtari që preferon të mos identifikohet, është referenca e lartë që aplikohet në dogana. Më datë 4 prill, doganat e kanë caktuar çmimin e referencës 270 dollarë/ton, ndërkohë që ai kuotohej me 235 dollarë/ton në bursë, referencë kjo 13 për qind më e lartë se çmimi i asaj dite dhe të tjerave në vijim. Normalisht një mesatarizim i dy javëve të mëparshme mund edhe të çonte në një shifër të tillë, por në caktimin e këtij çmimi nuk është marrë fare parasysh kushti i 5 për qindëshit duke u neglizhuar totalisht, gjithashtu nuk është marrë parasysh fakti që në katër pesë ditët e fundit nafta është kuotuar në bursë me rreth 230  240 dollarë/ton duke pasur madje një tendencë uljeje. Tregtarët importues të naftës në Shqipëri thonë se në rast se dogana do ta taksonte naftën me çmim reference real, aq sa ajo kuotohet në tregjet ndërkombëtare, pra 235 USD për ton, çmimi i naftës do të ishte që sot në treg rreth 10 lekë më i ulët sesa shitet aktualisht në pikat e shitjes me pakicë. Sipas përllogaritjeve të taksave që aplikohen mbi karburantet me çmimin e referencës së vendosur më 4 prill, për çdo litër nafte shteti përfiton rreth 40 lekë, ndërkohë që çmimi fillestar i importimit shkon deri në 35 lekë për litër. Tregtarët e shitjes me shumicë dhe pakicë të karburanteve futin edhe marzhin e tyre të fitimit duke bërë të mundur që për momentin çmimi i naftës në treg të variojë nga 90 deri 92 lekë për litër. Në gjithë këto lëvizje, tregtarët dhe shteti nuk humbasin asgjë, pasi gjithë peshën e rritjes së çmimit ia kalojnë konsumatorit të thjeshtë. 
Sipas një marrëveshje midis importuesve kryesorë të naftës dhe administratës doganore, çmimi i referencës do të përcaktohej në mënyrë transparente duke u diskutuar më parë edhe me tregtarët, por para dy ditësh, dogana vendosi në mënyrë të njëanshme që ta caktojë çmimin e referencës në 270 USD për ton, nga 235 USD për ton që ai kuotohej realisht në tregjet ndërkombëtare. Tregtarët e mëdhenj të importit të karburanteve, në këtë rast fajësojnë doganat që konsumatori shqiptar nuk e ndien uljen e çmimit në tregun ndërkombëtar. 
Në shumën prej 40 lekë për litër nafte që shteti përfiton në dogana përfshihen 10% taksa doganore, 50% akcizë (supertaksa e mallrave të veçanta duhan, karburante, alkool), 20% TVSH, 3 lekë për litër taksa e rrugës Durrës-Morinë, 1% mbitaksë doganore si dhe 1 lekë për litër taksa për ambientin. 
Para dy javësh çmimi i naftës në bursë ishte rreth 350 dollarë/ton dhe çmimi në tregun shqiptar ishte 95-98 lekë/litër. Në katër pesë ditët e fundit, në tregjet botërore, nafta është kuotuar me 235 dollarë/ton, duke sjellë një ulje fare të vogël në tregun tonë prej 3-5 lekë për litër, ndërkohë që çmimi i naftës tek ne duhet të ishte rreth 78-80 lekë/litër.

Drejtoresha e Përgjithshme e Doganave pohon se çmimi i referencës është më i lartë se tregu

Kongoli: Kemi zbatuar Kodin Doganor

TIRANE  Është e vërtetë që çmimi i referencës për momentin është rreth 35 USD më i lartë se në tregjet ndërkombëtare, - pohoi dje për Shekullin, Tatjana Kongoli, drejtoreshë e përgjithshme e Doganave, por ne jemi bazuar tek Kodi Doganor për përcaktimin e tij, -vazhdon ajo. Ky disnivel ka ardhur si pasojë e uljes së papritur të çmimeve në tregjet ndërkombëtare, dhe çmimi 270 USD për ton është një mesatarizim i drejtë i periudhës së mëparshme dhe është i bazuar në ligj, shton Kongoli. Sipas saj, skema aktuale e përcaktimit të çmimit të referencës për karburantet është jofleksibile, sidomos në një situatë si e tanishmja ku çmimi i naftës ndryshon brenda orësh. Duke vërejtur mospërputhjen e fundit  vazhdon ajo  unë i kërkova menjëherë tregtarëve kryesorë që të mblidheshim ditën e shtunë më datë 5 prill, për të ndryshuar çmimin aktual të referencës dhe mënyrën e vendosjes së tij në të ardhmen. Por shumica e tyre nuk ishin të disponueshëm pasi ishin jashtë vendit, -thekson Kongoli. Kjo mbledhje do të bëhet ditën e hënë, më datë 7 prill, thotë ajo, dhe është e sigurt që do të dalim me një çmim tjetër reference sa më pranë realitetit dhe me një mënyrë caktimi të tij sa më fleksibile, që ti përshtatet sa më shpejt ndryshimeve.


Skema e taksave
Çmimi real Çmimi i referencës
235 USD/ton x 130 lekë/USD 270 USD/ton x 130 lekë/USD 
30500 lekë/ton 35,100 lekë/ton
ose 30,50 lekë/litër ose 35,10 lekë/litër

10 % taksë dogane 3,05 3,51
50 % akcizë 16,77 19,30
20 % TVSH 10,06 11,58
3 lekë rruga 3 3
1 % mbitaksë 0,30 0,35
1 lekë ambienti 1 1

Total del nga dogana 64,68 lekë/litër 73,84 lekë/litër

 ..............
................

Ja dhe sistemi jone i te mbledhurit te taksave. Drejtoret dhe ministri i finances nuk shikon se si ta permirsoje por e shfrytezon qe si e si te mbledhin sa me shume taksa dhe te tejkalojne normen mujore.
 Pikaaaaaaaaaaa pse sju bie. Po mire na gjen se derisa  na drejton nje fizikant financen atehere skemi se cpresim me shume se idera te tipit:
"Po i rashe me forcen X nje trupi (nje kompanie, shoqerie....) ne kete sistem, ky trup  do me kundershtoje  po me te njejten force , keshtu qe me mire e le aty ku eshte"

----------


## Vinny_T

Skandalet ne sitemin e tatimeve shqiptare jane te shumta dhe pse asurditeti i tyre njihet tashme nga te gjithe aktoret politike e ekonomike vazhdohet te aplikohen te njetat metoda.
Vetem ne Shqiperi taksat mbi fitimin parapaguhen qe kur hapet nje ndermarje!!
Fitimin ta percaktojne Tatimet gjithashtu dhe xhiron dhe perveç taksave administrative ( qe jane normale) si marrjen e licences, taksat vendorre te bashkise, te mjedisit nje takse rruge per superstraden Durres Morine qe e shpiku Majko...duhet paguar qe ne fillim dhe taksa mbi fitimin dhe pse nuk ka ndermarje ne bote ta dij qe ne fillim qe do fitoje apo do te humbe!
Vetem ne Shqiperi me nje minister finacash shume te zotin si Kastriot Islami duan ta vjelin pemen akoma pa e mbjelle!

----------


## ganoid

Ndryshimi i referencave, pritet ulja e cmimeve te naftes 
Kompanite e karburanteve ne kembim te ndryshimit te metodes per cmimet e references nga Doganat kane premtuar uljen e cmimit te karburanteve . Sipas shitjeve "Made in Albania", nje fuci nafte i bie te shitet me 108 dollare ose kater here me shume se ne tregjet nderkombetare

Blerina Hoxha 

Cmimet e karburanteve ne tregje gjate diteve ne vazhdim pritet te ulen me rreth 15 leke per liter pas hyrjes ne fuqi te metodes se re qe do te aplikohet per cmimet e referencave. "Kompanite e karburanteve i premtuan drejtoreshes se doganave se me ndryshimin e praktikes per venjen e cmimeve te referencave do te mundesohet edhe ulja e cmimeve ne tregje per gazoilet", tha Presidenti i Unionit te Dhomave te Tregtise, Luan Bregasi. Ne emer te komunitetit te biznesit, ne kete rast linjave te importit me shumice te karburanteve, Bregasi, negocioi nje dite me pare me Drejtoreshen e re te Doganave Tatjana Kongolin per aplikimin e nje metode te re per percaktimin e cmimeve te referencave per karburantet, me qellim shmangien e rriskut per te gjitha palet nga levizjet e shpeshta te cmimit ne tregjet nderkombetare. Praktika e re per referencat e karburanteve hyri ne fuqi qysh dje, duke lejuar vjeljen e tarifes doganore duke marre per baze cmimin ne diten e ngarkeses se karburanteve me destinacion tregun shqiptar. Deri dje gazoilet ishin zhdoganuar duke i`u referuar nje vlere fiske, te cilen Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Doganave e ndryshonte nje here ne 20 dite. Por ku ishte e keqja e kesaj metode? Dihet qe kohet e fundit per shkak te impaktit negativ qe ka dhene lufta ne Irak ne cmimet e naftes edhe bursat kane shenuar luhatje te shpeshta te cmimit. Per shkak te kesaj situate brenda 20 diteve, kompanite e shumices furnizoheshin ne tregjet nderkombetare me cmime te ndryshme, duke krijuar konkurence te pandershme ne tregjet vendase. Ndersa cmimi i references ne te cilen bazohej Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Doganave per vjeljen e tarifave ishte me shume se 50 dollare nga ai i tregjeve nderkombetare. Tarifa vilej duke patur parasysh nje cmim 270 dollare per tone, nderkohe qe ne tregjet nderkombetare cmimi i nje toni nuk ishte me shume se 200 dollare. Zbatimi i kesaj praktike deri dje, nga Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Doganave, u be shkak per mbajtjen ne nivele tejet te larta te cmimeve te karburanteve ne tregjet vendase. Nderkohe qe ne bursa niveli i cmimit ra me plot 10 dollare per fuci (160 litra), duke arritur ne 28 dollare qysh prej fillimit te luftes, nje liter nafte ne tregjet Shqiptare vazhdon te shitet me 95 leke. Sipas cmimeve "Made in Albania", nje fuci nafte ne tregjet vendase i bie te shitet me 108 dollare ose kater here me shume se ne tregjet nderkombetare. Per te menjanuar anomaline qe jo per here te pare shfaqet ne tregjet shqiptare, e sidomos ne ato te karburanteve deshtoi edhe nje aksion i perbashket i institucioneve fiskale. Grupi i eksperteve me perfaqesues te Bankes se Shqiperise, Ministrise se Financave, Ministrise se Ekonomise, Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Doganave dhe Tatimeve i ngritur me porosi te vecante te kryemisnitrit Nano, nuk po arrin te ndaloje spekullimet ne linjat e karburanteve ne lidhje me nivelin e cmimeve. Ndersa pas vendimit te djeshem te DPD, per aplikimin e cmimeve te referencave duke patur parasysh cmimin ne diten e ngarkeses, pritet qe te ulet kostoja per importuesit e karburanteve e per rrjedhoje edhe ulja e nivelit te cmimeve ne tregje.

----------


## ganoid

Ja se si e pershkruan Korrieri gjendjen e pas rritjes se cmimit te karburanteve ne Shqiperi.


Mars, inflacioni arrin ne 1,9 %
Rritet niveli i inflacionit per muajin mars. Instituti i Statitikes publikoi dje te dhene me te fundit per inflacionin e muajit mars, i cili shenoi 1,9 per qind ose 0,5 per qind me shume se muaji i kaluar. Sipas INSTAT, Rritjet me te medha vjetore verehen ne grupet "Sherbimi arsimor" prej 9.4 per qind dhe "Transporti" prej 6.6 per qind. Ndersa uljet me te medha vjetore verehen ne grupet "Veshje dhe kepuce" prej 4.7 per qind dhe "Komunikimi" prej 4.6 per qind. Keshtu rritjen me te madhe ne nivelin e cmimeve per muajin mars mesohet te kete patur grupi i transportit me rreth 2 per qind, i cili e ka reflektuar kete tendence pas rritjes se cmimeve te karburanteve ne tregjet vendase gjate ketij viti. Sipas te njetit burim vetem per marsin cmimet e karburanteve u rriten 8. 2 per qind. Por rritje shenoi edhe grupi "Ushqime dhe pije jo alkolike" me 0.8 per qind. Brenda ketij grupi rritjen me te madhe e e ka pesuar nengrupi "zarzavate perfshire patate" prej 3.5 per qind. Ketu permendet rritja e cmimit te lakres, preshit, specit, karrotes. Edhe nengrupi "fruta"ka shenuar rritje prej 3.3 per qind, sidomos pre rritjes se cmimit te rrushit, molleve, si dhe uljen e cmimit te kivit, dardheve dhe limonave, ndersa nengrupi "qumesht djath e veze" ka shenuar nje ulje prej 1.6 per qind. Grupi "Veshje dhe Kepuce" ka shenuar nje ulje prej 1.4 per qind gjate muajit mar. Kryesisht ulje kane pesuar cmimet e veshjeve per burra, veshjeve per gra, kepuceve per gra, kepuceve per femije. Ndersa ndryshimet ne grupet e tjera variojne nga - 0.1 per qind ne + 0.4 per qind ben te ditur INSTAT. Shifra e inflacionit per muajin mars eshte brenda objektivit te Bankes se Shqiperise per kete tregues. 


.....................
...................

E shikoni cna beri ngritja e cmimit te naftes ?
Hajde tani prit sa te balancohet prape ekonomia (fanxhile) shqiptare.

----------


## ganoid

Edhe pse Min e Financave ndryshi sistemin per normen e cmimit te references tregetaret e naftes dhe produkteve te saj akoma nuk e kane ulur cmimin.

Qeveria jone rri e i shikon. Keshtu eshte kur ke nje minister me diplome fizikanti ne krye te financave.

----------

